
Facebook's Second-Generation Modular Open Switch: Backpack - cjdrake
https://code.facebook.com/posts/864213503715814/introducing-backpack-our-second-generation-modular-open-switch/
======
mcpherrinm
Does anyone know what switching ASICs this uses? I'd guess
[https://www.broadcom.com/products/Switching/Data-
Center/BCM5...](https://www.broadcom.com/products/Switching/Data-
Center/BCM56960-Series) but I don't see anything for sure.

Edit: [https://code.facebook.com/posts/203733993317833/opening-
desi...](https://code.facebook.com/posts/203733993317833/opening-designs-
for-6-pack-and-wedge-100/) says the Wedge 100 does use the Tomahawk, so it'll
be the same in Backpack.

The hardware looks a lot more sensible than 6-pack. The orthogonal connectors
to vertical fabric cards is pretty similar an Arista 7324X or Cisco N9K. Good
front-to-back airflow that way.

~~~
justinjlynn
They'll be contributing the design to Open Compute so, we'll find out soon if
it's not already there.

~~~
wmf
The site is currently down, but
[http://www.opencompute.org/wiki/Networking/SpecsAndDesigns#F...](http://www.opencompute.org/wiki/Networking/SpecsAndDesigns#Facebook_Backpack_-_128x100G)

